# Creative Halloween/Adult Halloween Party book



## creativehalloween.net (Jun 2, 2009)

Take a moment to stop over at creativehalloween.net - it's a fun Halloween blog written by a small town "Queen of Halloween" who is also author of the brand new 2009 book Adult Halloween Parties: Spooktacular Decorations, Food, Drinks, Costumes & Beyond


----------

